# Is this a good idea or a bad one



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I think it is a very good idea, and would help out that package tremendously.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Give them two or three frames with some drawn comb to get started along with a couple combs of honey and some pollen if you got it. 
If the queen had somewhere to lay right away would help keep them anchored as well.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource. Good advice from aunt betty and ray. With the comb and honey they should get started fast and build quicker than normal.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

>getting a new package of bees next week and plan to have them treatment free.

Packages are not treatment free bees, they are not feral survivors. There is a difference.

>Last year my treatment free hive was robbed out.

Many new packages don't get treated and the population dwindles and the hive will get robbed and dies. 

http://scientificbeekeeping.com/queens-for-pennies/

http://scientificbeekeeping.com/wha...fference-between-domesticated-and-feral-bees/

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?317932-The-Mighty-Mite-Bomb&p=1368072#post1368072


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

Pnsych said:


> Please share your thoughts as to whether this is a reasonable strategy or should I just follow the package recommendations.


I would use two or three frames of empty drawn comb in the center followed by well thawed frames of your leftover capped honey. I would immediately requeen the package with a queen (feral or domestic) from stock that has already survived a treatment free genetic bottleneck and shown the ability to survive treatment free in your area. I wish you success.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

don't fill the box with comb though, packages and swarms have a propensity to draw comb, take advantage of that while they are in the mood. give them about 4 frames 2 mostly open with pollen mixed (if you have it) and 2 partial honey frames outside that ( try to find backfilled brood comb because if these honey frames are backfilled drone comb you will later want to move them out toward the edges) , the rest give them empty frames/foundation . Once wax drawing slows add any other drawn comb you have and watch their population explode! I did this last yr with 1 gal of feed to start them off and they pulled a double deep and a couple of supers and I was able to harvest honey their first yr and left them plenty to overwinter on.


----------



## Pnsych (Apr 22, 2015)

Harley Craig said:


> don't fill the box with comb though, packages and swarms have a propensity to draw comb, take advantage of that while they are in the mood. give them about 4 frames 2 mostly open with pollen mixed (if you have it) and 2 partial honey frames outside that ( try to find backfilled brood comb because if these honey frames are backfilled drone comb you will later want to move them out toward the edges) , the rest give them empty frames/foundation . Once wax drawing slows add any other drawn comb you have and watch their population explode! I did this last yr with 1 gal of feed to start them off and they pulled a double deep and a couple of supers and I was able to harvest honey their first yr and left them plenty to overwinter on.


Thanks for all of the suggestions. Hopefully things will go well and r
The bees will be happy.

Patrick


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

It is a good idea provided the dead hive did not have an infectious disease such as AFB.

Something else to consider. You want your new package to be building combs. If there is a nectar flow, or if they are being fed syrup which to the bees mimicks a nectar flow, this causes them to build combs.

But if they have stored honey only but no nectar flow, they will not build combs. So if you set the hive up with the comb honey but notice the bees are not building combs as you had hoped they would, try feeding some sugar syrup also.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I would give them the honey. It's always good to look for signs of AFB in any dead hive or failing hive, but usually that's not what kills them in winter.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beespests.htm#afb


----------

